# My new kids



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Purchased them on May 15th, sot said they were 4 1/2 months~ old. A bit expensive ($1,100) but definitely worth it. Grey/white one seems to be a bit aggressive and tries to bite me =) whenever I stick my hand in their cage. Grey/yellow/orange one is more shy and is terrified by crows flying by the window.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Edit: "Store said they were 4 1/2 months old~


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK, the one with the all white face is male and at least 8 months old, he's already gone through his first molt (hence the all white face lol.) Not sure about the other, but very pretty. You can start hand taming them by offering them millet (most tiels love millet) and setting your hand at the door of the cage for 15 min at a time to let them get used to your hand.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Roxy. They are both still small (used my iPhone 4 to take the pics) and the store said 5 months old. The white faced one is male - he acts like one. The other could be a female since he always lets her eat first  I'm only assuming of course. She is scary but never bit or hissed me like the male. She is also very playful.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are both so gorgeous


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

So pretty! 

I love the picture where they are both making the fuzzy curious face!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Problem is you can't base the age of a tiel by how big they are...all tiels vary in sizes, some are smaller than others. But they sure are gorgeous!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful birds, Looks like a WF male, and a cinnamon IDK what sex. Definatly get some millet for them... its like crack... but for birds... giving them a fix is a good way to reward good behavior.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are gorgeous


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

I might be mis reading you post. 
Did you say you paid 1100 dollars for them?


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Conurekidd said:


> I might be mis reading you post.
> Did you say you paid 1100 dollars for them?


Yes, the male was 550 I think and she was 499 but around 1100 with taxes. Thanks =D I'll do some research on that millet and how it looks like to bribe them into coming to me.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Where did you get them from that would charge that much for a cockatiel? They're under 100 in the states most of the time depending on mutation....


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Yikes. That is very expensive!


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Thats a LOT to pay for a tiel.. especially untame ones..


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Conurekidd said:


> I might be mis reading you post.
> Did you say you paid 1100 dollars for them?


I was surprised too... I am in Australia and thought maybe they are cheaper here?
I paid 40 dollars for this little fellow (directly from the breeder) :








(same as in my avatar)

They are gorgeous though, so even if you have paid that sum don't worry! They do look like they are worth the money and even more, and I am sure you will have a lot of fun with them!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

We have royalty or celebrity tiels on this forum  thats properly why cost so much lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

SERIOUSLY?

like ok, ive seen whitefaces for 300+ but never more than 350!

shocking how much they will make you pay... but theyre gorgeous!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. They are just adorable 

But that's an exorbitant amount to pay for a cockatiel at a store! :blink: Not sure why you'd be paying that much tax either... but you have them now and they're yours and they're beautiful. They are fully grown a few weeks out of the nest so they won't grow any bigger than they are now.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Their cute but sound like you got ripped off. I've never seen tiels for over 100.


----------



## Anastacia01 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ive never bought one from a store but the pet store here sells normal grey for about 75 and It sells some of the other mutations for over 100 the last one I saw for 125 was a Lutino


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, I bought Jesse for 35 from a pet store, and Fawkes was 40 from a breeder handrasied and tame.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

geenz said:


> Wow, I bought Jesse for 35 from a pet store, and Fawkes was 40 from a breeder handrasied and tame.


You got them fairly cheaply! Pet stores mark their birds up to around $150 around here if they're hand-raised (Pet's Paradise, *worst* petstore chain ever!) and the dearest I've priced from a breeder is about $120. Arnella was $85 and Erin $95, both hand-tame from separate reputable breeders.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Belinda said:


> You got them fairly cheaply! Pet stores mark their birds up to around $150 around here if they're hand-raised (Pet's Paradise, *worst* petstore chain ever!) and the dearest I've priced from a breeder is about $120. Arnella was $85 and Erin $95, both hand-tame from separate reputable breeders.


I bought mine also for $40 (from the breeder), hand-raised of course, 10 weeks old. In shops they are more expensive though, I think about 120-130 dollars in my area.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

beautiful birdies!!!!!!!


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

That price was rediculous, I agree with everyone O_O I have 26 tiels and didn't pay over 100 bucks for any of them (that includes pastel-face, fallow, and yellow-cheek mutations that are uncommon). You seriously got ripped off, unless that store thought they were conures or something. Well, forgetting the price though, they are some gorgeous birds and look to be pretty healthy :]


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I might be wrong, but the more I look at it. The Cinnamon one, just going by the light yellow mask, is a female, and posibly split to Whiteface. Looks like there is a faded yellow or white edge to the orange cheek.


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

I paid $99 for our pastelface lutino pearl and $65 for our wf cinnamon pearl. Did thwy come with the cage or something?


----------

